# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Introverted = Autistic

## Antidote

This woman, last name Grimes, did a bunch of analyses of personality traits and has come up with a new theory: 





> In her master's thesis Grimes posits that introversion is not the opposite of extroversion, but that they are two different traits altogether. And she proposes something that has come up here from time to time: That *introversion actually is on the autism scale*.







> Depending on how much we have of each factor  (and how they interact with other personality traits), we can be simply introverted or, moving along the continuum, have Asperger's syndrome or, moving further yet, have autism.
> 
> Consider, for example, that many of us tend to think slowly and are not quick at communicating. At the introvert level, no big deal. Take that communication difficulty and move it along the scale Grimes proposes and you get to Asperger's and then autism.
> 
> Same with our tendency to focus deeply: At the healthy end of the scale that can be perseverance. Take it further, and you hit perseveration, which is not so good.



I think this goes with the prior autism quiz thread. I thought we'd get a lot of people scoring in the Autism range here. It's because we're introverted and therefore on the autism spectrum. 

Source: 
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...ion-and-autism

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I wouldn't be surprised if I actually am diagnosed as autistic. I don't agree with her thesis though.

----------


## Otherside

No, Autism isn't the same as Introversion. People with Autism, such as Aspergers Syndrome, struggle with everyday socializing due to the fact that they do not know the same inborn social skills that not autistic people, or neurotypicals, are supposed to know from birth (if that makes sense?) and as a result have problems recognizing emotions, and with non-verbal communication. As it is there's other symptoms such as sensory issues, or obsessive interests in things that a neurotypical may find odd. 

As well as that, Autism and Introversion are not mutually exclusive. The word Introversion is misunderstood and misused, and I've seen people with SA claiming Introversion when they are most likely extraverts. A person with autism can be extraverted, and I have come across some that are.

----------


## enfield

this is actually really bad for introversion. there's been so much done for introverts in recent times. people have really come out defending and even sticking up for the habits and needs of introverts and how their introversion might not be such a bad thing but actually something positive. we've been encouraged to explore out inner introvert, learned that it's the introverts - not the extroverts - that are behind the modern wonders. we've been taught to respect the introvert, to regard him with awe. putting introversion on the autism scale undoes all this progress. once its linked to autism in the public mind it's over. OVER. introversion had its day in the sun, after that it will weep in the dark corner next to autism's manic ravings. but it's worse than that, its not just going to be sent there to have the good things its been imbued with slowly sapped away by the presence of autism, it's going to be autism, or something like it. it's going to be its more tolerable cousin. but once they're linked even that closely together introversion is going to have a stigma attached to it so repugnant that nothing short of redeeming the reputation of autism will save it from that stigma. and we all know how likely that is to happen. so this is a really bad idea. they may be related but it's better not to make that relation known, when it's to something as detestable as the scourge that is autism, in all its various forms, everywhere that it dares show itself.

----------


## Keddy

I don't agree with labeling every symptom of everything. Introversion shouldn't be on the autism scale, that isn't fair...
On the opposite side, though, I really wouldn't be shocked if I was suddenly diagnosed with Asperger's. It's just something I'd feel embarrassed by because I got called "retarded" and "autistic" a lot as a child.

----------


## Antidote

> No, Autism isn't the same as Introversion. People with Autism, such as Aspergers Syndrome, struggle with everyday socializing due to the fact that they do not know the same inborn social skills that not autistic people, or neurotypicals, are supposed to know from birth (if that makes sense?) and as a result have problems recognizing emotions, and with non-verbal communication. As it is there's other symptoms such as sensory issues, or obsessive interests in things that a neurotypical may find odd.



Well introverts often display these symptoms to a milder level. For instance introverts tend to have more focus / become fixated on subjects, and prefer depth over breadth which can manifest as a specialised interest. The preponderance of introverts in academia and research reflects this. Introverts tend to favour one on one social interactions so they may be strong on interpersonal social skills but weak on social / group social skills, or else if they're okay in groups they often feel like they're putting on an act. This fits with what people with high functioning autism spectrum disorders often report experiencing.  





> As well as that, *Autism and Introversion are not mutually exclusive.* The word Introversion is misunderstood and misused, and I've seen people with SA claiming Introversion when they are most likely extraverts. A person with autism can be extraverted, and I have come across some that are.



But that's what Grimes is arguing. She's saying there's strong evidence that autism and introversion aren't separate condition / temperaments. They're the same construct, on a continuum. (And it makes sense since introverts typically score higher on autism tests that extroverts do anyway). And according to her introversion and extroversion are not opposites and on the same spectrum, they're different spectrums so one can be both at the same time. This better explains how an Autist can still be extroverted. She's basically just reconceptualised extroversion and introversion in a novel way that makes sense imo. 

People who misunderstand introversion typically assume introverts to be asocial / not desiring of any social contact, which only occurs in extreme introversion. According to her theory, an extreme introvert would probably have a diagnosable autism spectrum disorder.

----------


## Antidote

> this is actually really bad for introversion. there's been so much done for introverts in recent times. people have really come out defending and even sticking up for the habits and needs of introverts and how their introversion might not be such a bad thing but actually something positive. we've been encouraged to explore out inner introvert, learned that it's the introverts - not the extroverts - that are behind the modern wonders. we've been taught to respect the introvert, to regard him with awe. putting introversion on the autism scale undoes all this progress. once its linked to autism in the public mind it's over. OVER. introversion had its day in the sun, after that it will weep in the dark corner next to autism's manic ravings. but it's worse than that, its not just going to be sent there to have the good things its been imbued with slowly sapped away by the presence of autism, it's going to be autism, or something like it. it's going to be its more tolerable cousin. but once they're linked even that closely together introversion is going to have a stigma attached to it so repugnant that nothing short of redeeming the reputation of autism will save it from that stigma. and we all know how likely that is to happen. so this is a really bad idea. they may be related but it's better not to make that relation known, when it's to something as detestable as the scourge that is autism, in all its various forms, everywhere that it dares show itself.



You obviously have a terrible opinion of autism then. I don't know why Autism has to be such a filthy word. Not everyone who is on the spectrum is a lost cause. In fact most people on the spectrum are only mild cases, function very well, and have talents which are probably afforded to them by being on the spectrum. Covering up truth just because it may be 'harmful' is never the way to approach anything. Stigma needs to be confronted, not avoided and condoned. There are millions of people who are introverts. If they were associated with autism, others may finally broaden they're concept of it too and realise how complex the condition is. It's not just rain man or the mute kid who snaps and goes on a shooting spree. It includes normal people who have friends, hold down jobs and have families like everyone else.

----------


## kc1895

> You obviously have a terrible opinion of autism then. I don't know why Autism has to be such a filthy word. Not everyone who is on the spectrum is a lost cause. In fact most people on the spectrum are only mild cases, function very well, and have talents which are probably afforded to them by being on the spectrum. Covering up truth just because it may be 'harmful' is never the way to approach anything. Stigma needs to be confronted, not avoided and condoned. There are millions of people who are introverts. If they were associated with autism, others may finally broaden they're concept of it too and realise how complex the condition is. It's not just rain man or the mute kid who snaps and goes on a shooting spree. It includes normal people who have friends, hold down jobs and have families like everyone else.



I agree.  In fact many people remain ignorant of what autism really is.  They think an autistic person is the same as a mentally disabled one, give or take a few quirks.  As someone with social anxiety, I've actually envied people I've known to have Asperger's.  Although they were introverted like me, they were also really smart and breezed through college with a promising job in engineering.  I find that many, especially those with more severe forms of autism, tend to be very talented.

I also completely disagree with relating introversion with autism.  From my own personal experience, I've been very introverted all my life, but I've never questioned having empathy and compassion for things in my life that people with autism may overlook.  Introversion and the ability to communicate are traits of autism, symptoms, and not correlated with a diagnosis.

----------


## Captain Lawrence Oates

Introversion is very common.  You wouldn't say that everyone who is overweight has type II diabetes.

----------


## Rawr

Being an introvert growing up everyone thought I was Autistic so my mother took me to the doctor & he said I wasn't Autistic at all. Just a reserved average individual. So introversion doesn't necessarily lead up to Autism.

----------


## Antidote

> From my own personal experience, I've been very introverted all my life, but I've never questioned having empathy and compassion for things in my life that people with autism may overlook.



http://seventhvoice.wordpress.com/20...hize-too-much/

----------

